# Tumbler



## Jstorm (Dec 11, 2021)

Good evening all. Could someone please tell me what kind of tumbler I should purchase for a complete Rookie for cleaning bottles. I have not a clue and have only found one video that was great but don't want to pay 700 and leave it turned on for 3 days! Just looking for the beginner model! Thanks


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 11, 2021)

I never heard of a Beginner Model. The Cheapest one starts at about $700. Unless you build your own or Buy a Used one. This would be a question better asked in the Cleaning & Repairing Category. LEON.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 11, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I never heard of a Beginner Model. The Cheapest one starts at about $700. Unless you build your own or Buy a Used one. This would be a question better asked in the Cleaning & Repairing Category. LEON.


Yee ha. Might have to stick to the Dewalt and bottle brush. Lol . Thanks


----------



## Len (Dec 11, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Good evening all. Could someone please tell me what kind of tumbler I should purchase for a complete Rookie for cleaning bottles. I have not a clue and have only found one video that was great but don't want to pay 700 and leave it turned on for 3 days! Just looking for the beginner model! Thanks


Hey Jstorm, Its been a while. Get your rookie one (double canister) down at a Harbor Freight for under $75. Not one in your area? They ship most of their stuff. We had a thread/forum about that earlier this year if memory serves. --CT Len


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 12, 2021)

Len said:


> Hey Jstorm, Its been a while. Get your rookie one (double canister) down at a Harbor Freight for under $75. Not one in your area? They ship most of their stuff. We had a thread/forum about that earlier this year if memory serves. --CT Len


Thanks Len for that!


----------



## American (Dec 17, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Good evening all. Could someone please tell me what kind of tumbler I should purchase for a complete Rookie for cleaning bottles. I have not a clue and have only found one video that was great but don't want to pay 700 and leave it turned on for 3 days! Just looking for the beginner model! Thanks


Unfortunately you will have to buy the cannisters and the ends that hold the bottles unless they come with the tumbler.  The other investment is enough copper pellets which is no joke these days.  I just assessed the weight and price of my copper and it's about $700 alone.  The chemicals are fairly cheap and go a long way.  I used to get all my supplies from The Jar Doctor, but I had my tumbler built by a friend for about $300, but that was 15 years ago.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 17, 2021)

Len said:


> Hey Jstorm, Its been a while. Get your rookie one (double canister) down at a Harbor Freight for under $75. Not one in your area? They ship most of their stuff. We had a thread/forum about that earlier this year if memory serves. --CT Len


Thanks Len.Yes that's the way I should probably go. If it doesn't work out I will send it to your house collect.! Lol


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 17, 2021)

American said:


> Unfortunately you will have to buy the cannisters and the ends that hold the bottles unless they come with the tumbler.  The other investment is enough copper pellets which is no joke these days.  I just assessed the weight and price of my copper and it's about $700 alone.  The chemicals are fairly cheap and go a long way.  I used to get all my supplies from The Jar Doctor, but I had my tumbler built by a friend for about $300, but that was 15 years ago.


Yea I've been researching and you are 100 percent on the money   Probably should start with a cheaper version and try to learn with that one. I appreciate your advice for sure. Thank you


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 17, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I never heard of a Beginner Model. The Cheapest one starts at about $700. Unless you build your own or Buy a Used one. This would be a question better asked in the Cleaning & Repairing Category. LEON.


Ok Leon . Wasn't thinking. Will ask my questions on that tumbler over to cleaning and repairing category. Thanks


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Dec 17, 2021)

Len said:


> Hey Jstorm, Its been a while. Get your rookie one (double canister) down at a Harbor Freight for under $75. Not one in your area? They ship most of their stuff. We had a thread/forum about that earlier this year if memory serves. --CT Len


Like I did!  And when you have beatten you head against the wall, just enough, and you realize how much more time -you’ve wasted enough time and you look at things that still are only half cleaned! It starts to sink in that nobody is selling good second hand tumblers anywhere- so you could be waiting- and it’s time to spend that $700- (or in my case, $1700 in big boxes that came- cool Christmas present so I got lucky.)  But I’m working on my second  Rotary in my second vibratory rock tumblers with modifications you wouldn't believe.  It is maxed out,the new double rotary one.  I have beaten the end to stretch it to fit a bottle, and really didn’t care if I had to junk it.  I got a single but double sized barrel but that still didnt do it- so I got out my trusty dremel, and cut a hole in the cap with the neck of the bottle sticking out of the barrel and the body of the tumbler.  The wasn’t the issue on that bottle so that worked, besides being beautiful!  But good luck.  May you find a great one that somebody is selling for cheap!


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 18, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Like I did!  And when you have beatten you head against the wall, just enough, and you realize how much more time -you’ve wasted enough time and you look at things that still are only half cleaned! It starts to sink in that nobody is selling good second hand tumblers anywhere- so you could be waiting- and it’s time to spend that $700- (or in my case, $1700 in big boxes that came- cool Christmas present so I got lucky.)  But I’m working on my second  Rotary in my second vibratory rock tumblers with modifications you wouldn't believe.  It is maxed out,the new double rotary one.  I have beaten the end to stretch it to fit a bottle, and really didn’t care if I had to junk it.  I got a single but double sized barrel but that still didnt do it- so I got out my trusty dremel, and cut a hole in the cap with the neck of the bottle sticking out of the barrel and the body of the tumbler.  The wasn’t the issue on that bottle so that worked, besides being beautiful!  But good luck.  May you find a great one that somebody is selling for cheap!


Yes you are right Wildcat. Not many options if I really want to clean bottles the right way. Don't have any honey holes for digging but working on one! I appreciate your expertise. I always know where to go for the info I need. Thanks


----------



## Len (Dec 18, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangler,

You are one determined lady.  A phrase or two from popular culture come to mind:  They're meant as  as compliments.

                                               " A knife? You call that a knife?"  (insert "tumbler" for knife)

                                               "You bring a HF example to a dremel fight? Now this is a dremel. (Made in M. C.)"

                                                         ON BOTH POINTS WILDCAT WRANGLER IS CORRECT!


----------

